# Rocky Patel @ CI Super Store



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Rocky Patel and myself (and someone cleaning the displays) at the CI Super Store along with the Harley-Davidson they are giving away in June.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pics, John! How was the event? Our RP event was very cool.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. Cool. How do you enter to win the Harley?


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Great pics, John! How was the event? Our RP event was very cool.


The event was very nice. Rocky was there from 12:00 - 8:00. Lots of great RP deals.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Wow. Cool. How do you enter to win the Harley?


If you purchsed select RP boxes you received two raffle tickets for the bike. There was an event the day before and received three tickets with box purchase. The drawing is going to be held in June and I do not know if there will additional opportunites before that to get raffle tickets.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That bike looks sweet.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

silentjon said:


> If you purchsed select RP boxes you received two raffle tickets for the bike. There was an event the day before and received three tickets with box purchase. The drawing is going to be held in June and I do not know if there will additional opportunites before that to get raffle tickets.


WOW...a Harley! i'll be trying to find out if there are any other ways to win. nice. A HARLEY!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

That is a great looking Harley!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet Ride!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

So Rocky bailed on Kenny for this event? Well I guess I could understand it, after all there is a Harley involved. That's a nice looking bike.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Since the raffle goes off in June I bet they will be selling tix at Cigarfest. If so I'll grab a couple. My garage could always use another Harley.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

alanf said:


> So Rocky bailed on Kenny for this event? Well I guess I could understand it, after all there is a Harley involved. That's a nice looking bike.


Rocky's brother ended up at Kenny's. Those big internet retailers get all the breaks!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

SilentJohn said:


> Rocky Patel and myself (and someone cleaning the displays) at the CI Super Store along with the Harley-Davidson they are giving away in June.


Don't you just love it when people see that you are taking a picture and still just stand there, in the background, looking stupid!

:angry:

That's what PhotoShop is for - removing unwanted 'noise'.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats one sweet bike!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah Rocky and CI have a lot going on with each other. just look at all the RP blends that they have (CI, Cigar Bid, Cigar.com) that nobody else carries! But to me all of the speical ones they have are second class to his regular lines!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Yeah Rocky and CI have a lot going on with each other. just look at all the RP blends that they have (CI, Cigar Bid, Cigar.com) that nobody else carries! But to me all of the speical ones they have are second class to his regular lines!


I agree, and I was talking to the rep about that this weekend in IL. It was an interesting conversation.

he also told me that the ITC 10 year was supposed to be the decade until Rocky smoked the current Decade. I guess the Decade is Rocky's favorite blend ever.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I wish I could have made it to the IL event. I was on my way but got tied up and couldn't get there!!
I spoke with the RP rep last fall and heard the same thing about those secondary options and the front line being the best.
Interesting RP likes the Decade best. Both are good sticks, but I thoguht the ITC 10th better, although the decade was not bad, just I found more flavor in the ITC.
I certainly would not turn a decade down either!!!!!!!:dribble:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Since the raffle goes off in June I bet they will be selling tix at Cigarfest. If so I'll grab a couple. My garage could always use another Harley.


My garage could use ONE harley!!!:redface:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> My garage could use ONE harley!!!:redface:


My garage may be getting a late 70s early 80s vette soon ........ I've been wanting one for some time now.......... :dribble:

That Harley would look very nice sitting next to it!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great event - so sorry that I missed it (boring family obligation). That bike is sweet!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Jon, that was cool! I would love that Harley!

CD


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is cool. Imagine pulling up to a herf on that badboy!!!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> That is cool. Imagine pulling up to a herf on that badboy!!!


That would be sweet. But then, I would have to pull up with a few broken bones and divorce papers! My wife hates motorcycles. It has something to do with working in an Orthopedic ward when she was in nursing school. I don't think I could sneak that one into the garage, although it may be bigger than my Mini. :eeek:


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

I just left that store a few hours ago and lemme tell ya, anyone who says ANYTHING nice about that bike is knowingly telling a bit of an understatement. Trust me when I say it looks better in the flesh!!!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

nice bike!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet bike


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice FATBOY. HD wouldnt give me residual pay for the name FATMAN! ;-)Cybervee, that babe in yer avatar would look good in the Vette, or on the bike!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

damn, what a bike!


----------

